# Quattljl's ongoing project yard journal



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, and welcome to my warm season lawn journal for my back yard. Check out my cool season lawn journal about my front yard reno which I am tackling this fall (if you're into that sort of thing)here.

I figured I would go ahead and create this lawn journal even though there won't be much content until next spring. I waited until I was ready to put down seed to start my cool season journal and that took a lot more time than I wanted to get "caught up". I'd rather update as I go, and I think you guys reading this will appreciate it too. Anyways, lets talk about my warm season lawn (or lack thereof).

*History:*
I seeded last spring (2017) with some Scott's Southern Gold for Tall Fescue. I know I know, that's a cool season grass blend. Just bear with me for a sec. I knew very little about _actual_ lawn care until just recently.

Despite seeding in the spring with a cool season grass, I had decent results. The fescue came up quickly and very thick (in spots). But after the first couple of months (weeks?) I left the watering to mother nature (I have no irrigation) and didn't do much in the way of weed prevention or fertilization. My back yard suffers from infestations of Poa Annua and crabgrass so by the time Thanksgiving 2017 rolled around, you could tell that the crabgrass had choked out a lot of the fescue, and then the poa did so even more this past winter and spring. As of today (9/26/18), there is very little fescue left and my yard is 60-70% crabgrass.

*Current State:*
My back yard is approximately 4800sqft but we'll just call it an even 5k for simpler math. There are trees surrounding my yard on three sides, mostly in my neighbors yard. But for the most part, my yard receives full sun. There are a few trouble spots which you will see in pictures later that I will need to figure out how to address. I DO actually have a few patches of what I believe to be zoysia (I'll have to take some pictures and post them up later for identification) and bermuda as a foundation to build off of but I have done very little to promote their success to this point. The rest of the yard is weeds. Mostly crabgrass, but also some dallisgrass, nimblewill, clover, dichondra, wild violet, even some moss and a ground covering that looks like clover but is much too small (perhaps its the early stages of ground ivy). Basically, you name it and I've got it.

*Future State aka the "plan"*
My wife and I are expecting our first child in April so I highly doubt I'll have the time or energy to undertake a reno on my back yard in the spring like I'm doing with my front yard right now. That said, I also don't have the funds to pay someone to lay sod (was thinking emerald zoysia if money was no object) and I have a lot of cool and warm season weeds to contend with first.

Since it's still months away, I keep waffling on what I want to do. But as of now, I think the best course of action is to lay down heavy pre-emergents in the fall AND spring to get a handle on both the Poa and the crab grass. Then just keep feeding and watering it and let the bermuda and zoysia take over. I'm open to ideas and suggestions though.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

As far as activities going on right now, I need to put down my fall pre-emergent this week (likely today). I'm going to link to a thread I created earlier today regarding some questions about Prodiamine and Pendimethalin. It wasn't until after I created that thread that I realized it would probably be best to ask it here.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6308


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I guess it's time to finally get this thread going since activities are about to pick up on this project.

Some circumstances have changed for me since I created this thread and as a result, this has turned into an uber budget reno (no designer seed, no top soil or leveling beforehand, etc.). My expectations have really been tempered for this project but I'm still excited nonetheless to hopefully have grass by the end of the season.

Here are some pictures showing what it looked like coming out of winter. As temps warmed up, the weeds spread and filled in even more than what you see here. These pictures were taken at the end of March.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14YoZsXvK5LCtFXImPbm-gOwALI4g2VEMXQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sj3-aGOH2hXWTkG-uLVaHziIkgEJmEKV_A/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/176hgwtFd_pyay8R2YGz8dI_bK0-WBGojAw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rrrZkoKoi0X0iYzGIobpxNoP0mOcPXYxDQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AFrcmAZnerehWzxYKU4RS-A7HZwlFrQUJg/view?usp=drivesdk

This picture is a microcosm of what I have to deal with. Multiple types of weeds (some of which I can't even identify) and hard dry clay when not watered.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j0KW20lb6fuoNOtJo5wVy0ofAJD-Ls7-DQ/view?usp=drivesdk

I know Soil Savvy isn't met with the greatest of fanfare around here, but here is my starting point for the soil. To keep things consistent, I'll use them again at the end of the season to see what improvements I've made.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1akNB7JRQQX9reZhVMJ3h56NKeXS3eqbmXg/view?usp=drivesdk

Last Sunday (4/21) I put down my first round of glyphosate. Yesterday (4/30) I put down my second app to clean up what I missed. I've gotten a pretty good kill so far. There are a couple spots I missed and some stubborn grassy weeds hanging on. There's also one small patch of Bermuda I'm trying to save so I didn't spray that. I'll have to get some pictures tonight.

This weekend I plan to throw down heavy with some Scott's Bermuda seed, Scott's starter fert with meso, Milo, an RGS/Air8 mixture and then "hope for the best" as the LCN likes to say.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It might be my tablet but I can only see the first photo.

Edit- if I click the expand button on each phot it shows them in a separate window Andy then they appear on the main page. :thumbup: but then they disappear when I refresh the page. :twisted:


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> It might be my tablet but I can only see the first photo.
> 
> Edit- if I click the expand button on each phot it shows them in a separate window Andy then they appear on the main page. :thumbup: but then they disappear when I refresh the page. :twisted:


Hmm, hopefully it's just the tablet. All my pictures come from the same place and I've done the same thing in every other thread I've posted pictures in.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Here are a couple of quick pictures I took this morning showing my kill rate. There's still a good bit of moss and Creeping Charlie in the one corner by my fire pit but I'm not going to concern myself too much with it. I don't expect the Bermuda will take in that section anyway with all the shade. The last picture shows my one good patch of Bermuda (along with some poa and weeds I'm still working on)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AkZmzz1F-GThGUV4bBivgAhazsEe0dvFyA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rzSOzxsx2R0JDUXZigorFr-qs61ksLoRGw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/179OGz8TJy5fUAmitqLZ9JoQM6Fn8EMEZ4A/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-fU65A_6tLzdjoUN2QAS7A82QL-4lLSRmA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ByLVU87vFvWjv3uw4v9cCdqBJB06r7CLoQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Update time. I didn't get to take any pictures last weekend, but I had germination beginning after 6 days. Today (when these pictures were taken) is day 14 since seed down and I have widespread germination! I only have 2 sprinklers so I don't get complete coverage when I water. But even with that, I'm seeing little seedlings pop up throughout the lawn.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10X9qT-gpzya_Ugmqm9R-En_O_NXxEC9fbg/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rnRNTB90StbBHb1XGoZEa5XrxewUsGcSsg/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19ChEoL8J05MB7n2un9vx8YZAmrNihJVEqA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UmemmrDxpXcYJeFb91D99Y9RSxwtuQsgrg/view?usp=drivesdk

My phone makes the grass look better than it really is. The color isn't as good as it looks here, unfortunately.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1L-ew8RcwIKGTwdvkEnGJMhkCndjVoc9wJw/view?usp=drivesdk

Here are a couple close-ups of the better sprouting areas.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TxtxGQMqhOIFlp1n9821aQnAz05Ay3ae2g/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AsQ-hIDpz9i-7ZIlrnz85eZtEAx6W5F90g/view?usp=drivesdk

The other thing I'm noticing now that I've killed off most everything is just how much nutsedge I've got. This stuff seems to be everywhere.

In the patch of Bermuda I didn't glyphosate, you can see I've got a good infestation of crabgrass, dallisgrass, and creeping charlie that I'll need to combat as well.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1u9-BQjc6NNx_dH-exYObZQuQZfTJ5nQgcA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_RCZN-QqoKKL99gtxUrOc2oUZSdos4NB7A/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13fdQuU82BeLqSrNRahFlviCzVADt5AZRxQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Took these pictures on Saturday and forgot to post them. This is 3 weeks post seeding and after my first mow. I was outside moving sprinklers around yesterday evening and it already needs mowed again. This stuff is growing like crazy. I'll likely mow again today and take some more pictures showing the progress.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18OFYc03-gsYJ3yLnC_lSO2LTRpue9eX9Ng/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U3gmEYFiHe9-T1zb4zqiNrm7qP7dm7phag/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MEekN-ZrPTjBR43YS0t5ElmZWDM8bSYDrw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1S5S7Z5pPo93OPucEkKQza9liBKyrpwyPhQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sx3NCahG0qfDsN47rE23_P4xplI7U1vlaQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15RLhfrWUHPdEss6AgcvL8mHqrxUf25D7eQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@quattljl :thumbup: Yeah...you got better growth than I do and we seeded the exact same date.

I will be following your Lawn Journal since we have similar temperature zones as well.

In your bare areas in the above picture...do you have germination there yet?

Do you know what caused the bare areas?

How many pounds per 1,000 square feet of seed did you use?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@ENC_Lawn there is sort of a line where it looks like germination stops the further out you go towards the fence. I do have *some* germination there, but my sprinklers don't reach that far so it's definitely not getting enough water. That part of the lawn gets more shade anyway, so I'm not going to pull my hair out trying to water a shady area where Bermuda is not likely to do well. I'll let the areas closer to my deck come in, then push growth and spreading and see how far it goes. When I reach the limit of the bermuda , I'll either bring in a shade tolerant zoysia (I don't mind having a mix) or add some landscaping to clean up the look.

The bare-looking areas closer in where I do have good germination are a bit of a mystery to me. I do have seedlings germinating throughout but it's definitely thinner in spots and could be caused by several things: inconsistent application of seed, inconsistent application of fertilizer, not enough water/poor dispersion of water. I do also have a dog that runs free through the back yard which does not make my task any easier.

I seeded roughly 15lbs of Scott's Bermuda seed across my approx. 5k sqft lawn. That's 3lbs/k of Scott's seed but their stuff comes with that "water smart" coating. So in reality, it's more like 1.5lbs/k, which is slightly lower than the recommended 2lbs/k for Bermuda. I'm really happy with what's come in so far, especially considering the conditions.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

quattljl said:


> @ENC_Lawn there is sort of a line where it looks like germination stops the further out you go towards the fence. I do have *some* germination there, but my sprinklers don't reach that far so it's definitely not getting enough water. That part of the lawn gets more shade anyway, so I'm not going to pull my hair out trying to water a shady area where Bermuda is not likely to do well. I'll let the areas closer to my deck come in, then push growth and spreading and see how far it goes. When I reach the limit of the bermuda , I'll either bring in a shade tolerant zoysia (I don't mind having a mix) or add some landscaping to clean up the look.
> 
> The bare-looking areas closer in where I do have good germination are a bit of a mystery to me. I do have seedlings germinating throughout but it's definitely thinner in spots and could be caused by several things: inconsistent application of seed, inconsistent application of fertilizer, not enough water/poor dispersion of water. I do also have a dog that runs free through the back yard which does not make my task any easier.
> 
> I seeded roughly 15lbs of Scott's Bermuda seed across my approx. 5k sqft lawn. That's 3lbs/k of Scott's seed but their stuff comes with that "water smart" coating. So in reality, it's more like 1.5lbs/k, which is slightly lower than the recommended 2lbs/k for Bermuda. I'm really happy with what's come in so far, especially considering the conditions.


 :thumbup:


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

My mow got delayed until today and man was this stuff getting shaggy. I'm going to maintain at around 1.5". That will give me about 1/2" to scalp with at the beginning of the season with the mower I've got. Here are some updated pictures.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1M-gt1k9FcpL1szJGdcO-qtrLM5xjaR61lw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UfBrhgzzucpLi1Ef9CJ9MGspLoRallj1Fg/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qZTWGK16VCO-NbfG3mMBZihRYXTOFic_0w/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wWokkSH9UyaGBQggbP5v1C6dOycJJySRng/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NqOIyz0pgFUOsBVTdKnfI2J_WHthPW1pZQ/view?usp=drivesdk

Also had to pull out my edger and give the sidewalk a nice edging now that I've got grass coming in.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PRBRQRb1KtCAiztz6uaHMqzfNTB8P5RjpQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Didn't get a chance to update this journal last weekend but it was a big one. I needed to mow on Friday based on all the growth but didn't have time, so when I mowed on Saturday it was again quite shaggy. I'm noticing that the new seed is growing very fast, and upwards (1+ inch per day), while my existing patch could probably go a week between mows (hardly any vertical growth after 2-3 days). I'm hoping the frequent mowing will train the new grass to grow out instead of up.

This past weekend was 4 weeks since I seeded so I was due for some fertilizer. I was short on Milo so I put down 1 full bag and what was left over from another bag (maybe 10lbs?) then supplemented with my Screamin' Green sample I've been holding onto since last fall. The Screamin' Green sample is rated to cover 2200sqft but the NPK analysis isn't printed on it. Mainly I'm targeting 3/4 - 1lb N/month. With the Screamin' Green to cover my Milo shortage, and the fact that Bermuda is a Nitrogen hog that'll take just about whatever I give it, I wasn't too concerned. Lastly, I applied another app of RGS at the low rate.

I was due to mow yesterday, but didn't have time so it got pushed to today. These pictures are after today's mow. From a higher vantage point, like my deck, you can see that it still looks a little thin in places.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1d1Jl9hQ_izMdqOU7QA-2M6pEHrGa8a4YkA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zW0M2uJ5nIdlaG2BAaXhVXd3-CA6JiFQCw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TwEWwZM7urLzzp3-bmieopr0ewRWi0xS8A/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nNMSb4NUlwZybQPFAp1u6Q5mdtI8APwjfg/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xGuOfJMcbF3KxtZTudTNWEQCVFbUJ8LRnQ/view?usp=drivesdk

Just standing in the lawn it looks much thicker.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UJy7tiK-IxHRr7kT7lN6my0qnLLvGTXDcQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ts33_9O44MaCqC0rzntc3qdvjBsn9DjM1A/view?usp=drivesdk

I'm also noticing lots of crab grass starting to come in now that I'm watering and fertilizing regularly. I only have Tenacity and a Weed B Gon not labeled for use in Bermuda so I've ordered some quinclorac to take care of it.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

We're supposed to have rain the next 4 days straight so I mowed one more time yesterday. Who says you can't stripe Bermuda with a push mower?!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IiA7BUCf85ClQdgcgj0zNRoxtycqqfLdvQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sPzjd3ABOvyeEUfwtzuNrLgqDUnosa4GkQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

No pictures to share this time. Just wanted to provide a quick update.

If you look closer in the pictures two posts up, you can see all the crabgrass I have/had coming in now that the mesotrione has worn off and I'm watering/fertilizing regularly. I bought some Quinclorac 1.5L and MSO as I knew I could apply it with less risk of injury to my bermuda vs tenacity (which is more for use in cool-season grasses anyway). I had read that quinclorac can take up to 2 weeks to see affects and even longer for a full kill but that has not been my experience at all.

I blanket sprayed at the recommended 1.45oz/gal/ksqft on Saturday afternoon. I was out in the lawn yesterday and was surprised to see nearly all of the crabgrass has been smoked! Within an hour or two of applying, in fact, I noticed that the once flat,sprawling crabgrass had already started to look frizzy and it's leaves pointing upwards as if it had been "styled" that way (like one would do with their hair).

I have to say, I'm very pleased with the results so far. I thought for sure I would be battling some ugly crabgrass and it's orange, dead carcasses mixing in with my bermuda all summer long but this single application has already cleared out 95% of what was previously there. There's a couple spots I seem to have missed and I'm sure more will pop up as the summer progresses but it's nice to have an effective tool to battle a huge problem weed in my lawn.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I've been slacking a bit with pictures so here's some updated pictures after a fresh mow tonight. I haven't watered in about 2 weeks due to rain and being on vacation and I think the grass is looking a little pale. It's also due for another shot of N, which I hope to put down this weekend.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NlwgjMCSMDU13abR8ktEAd_Mx-EuJA2qTg/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qoNRZbX0DLHK-A2LcPS6bVMjG7X2MhgZcw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/11zt3EqZsk97WGLoJKKZq9TMcZhWBTNz7fg/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/166rDV-e8R_HR0Nrmny8yl2n8c6XB-9hiew/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Om5neOgek7g5aGzB9EeDdGZ6k8uddad_Rw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LUzf-foYVCmYqCzeWDrFIQRS_tJHp-r83A/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IXe7LtP6Pt0l_fIDkDPj599JzfX79Q8QzA/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking Good.

Looking forward to see the next progress pics!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I've been slacking with updates on this journal so time to provide an update.

On 6/30, I applied my monthly shot of RGS but decided to add some Air8 as well. Both were applied at the low rate. I also put down 1lb N/1000 of Carbon X, which is a 24-0-4.

During the week of the 4th we got some good rain storms (finally!), and I feel like the combo of Carbon X, RGS, and rain has helped the grass really take off lately. It's filling in nicely and really starting to tiller. Overall it's still sort of thin, as it's not a dense mat of turf yet. But I didn't expect it to be in it's first year. The coverage is really good though and I'm extremely happy with that.

I'm also still battling crab grass, and I expect that to continue the rest of the summer. I go out and spot spray with quinclorac basically once a week for new crab grass plants that seem to pop up overnight. I will definitely make sure I get down my pre-emergents going forward now that I have grass to work with.

Anyway, enough delays. Here are the progress pics. I brought out my Toro Recycler (normally use my Troy Bilt on the back) and let my MIL try out the PP feature. I eyeballed the setting and it's a little lower than my normal HOC so it got scalped a bit so don't judge the mow job.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iArZTD3829VMc44aIQqR-tqejNImDLOhYw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V2v5qDjS7kQWpl2drqL-ZRAP5xlXQ5eOhA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19PPFcQn21K1wOvwkDxlCGpy3-YbTWpCu4Q/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IfVviT2uOZIMJKMEteYAduUrLYnIBxgg6Q/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SF2mljirOTk4cNHcpyd71JYKCrC0tDn0Sw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-Qp8n8L7VgnAWbZVxVUNclVYr4__sutCCQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

So I haven't been updating this regularly because I feel like nothing has really changed. I'm still watering and mowing regularly but don't feel like there's any drastic changes to share for the most part. Still battling crabgrass on the daily and I also have a lot of sedges coming through. For now, I'm just mowing low and doing my weekly ritual of spraying quinclorac on the new crabgrass seedlings. I've said it already, but next year I'll go hard after the crabgrass with prodiamine and I'll also pick up something for the sedges.

I have raised my HOC due to what I thought was a lack of color (could also be that the lawn is just thin right now) so I'm now around 1.75" on my Troy-Bilt rotary mower. There does seem to be more color now, but I'm thinking it might slow the likelihood of getting things to fill in.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-LvQOKpawJQDGarXZ2QBrjRRgS6jkEMs

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-O2N5N2G_e5uOE8pBKZeRb7-5WbZwstW

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-VbI2Eg-2ui5QKQ7-buUrKu48RofHopO

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--74xk8nEf1rvi5AnAwWc2qqabNhG12c

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-407tlUc3pusn2L9J8JJR_3o34YQ7zEe

This one small spot seemed to pop up overnight and was getting bigger everyday. After some investigation, I figured out all of this was caused by one single tiny little worm. I have since sprayed some Spectracide Triazicide insect killer but it's getting to be fall army worm time so I'll need to get down another application of imidicloprid also.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-8YvKY7hY9kpQ1JmuFDRqK2x0LAAikPU


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I also decided to throw out some additional seed in two areas where I didn't get good germination the first time.

The first area is just to the right of my fire pit by the fence. This area gets plenty of sun to grow Bermuda but I was struggling to get enough water out there to get anything to grow the first time. I put down seed the weekend of 7/20 with no fert just yet (I'll put some down this weekend) and have just been watering it as needed to keep the soil moist. I already have germination as of this past weekend.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-fQ2sch5dFilObxuKjlxxxKjlT3Nkyc2

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-GY-ZSHyP59PzAfO34xAX2wTTuh-Yugi

The 2nd area (and the area I wanted grass in the most) was right by my fence and along the garage. This is a heavier trafficked area since I'm always walking back and forth through here so it would be nice to not always be walking through mud/bare dirt. Things are starting to sprout here too.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-XItR92F-J5zNb9qTXgPL0Tv5B1jpt4v

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-cNVXHLIBxCuKlH2nvloicJjTt5SMFYC

Up against the foundation of the garage
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-cdmhPYrQWO5bkv8LUfwQ464mov65h8_


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Update time. My last fert application was around 7/1 using Carbon X. Since this is still new grass seed I'm trying to establish and my soil sample says I'm low, I went back to Milorganite for the P content. I put down 2 bags, so roughly 3/4lb N/ksqft. I also decided to give Ironite a try as I'm always looking to get my grass a little darker/greener. It's only been 4 days so I think it's too early to tell anything from the pictures. I made sure to water it in really well, however we got hit pretty hard with rain on Sunday so I'm hoping it didn't all wash away. I did notice clumps of milorganite in parts of my yard while I was mowing yesterday.

I also put down another round of RGS and Air8 at the low rate. It's only anecdotal evidence but I can really tell a difference in the amount of standing water I have using the N-Ext products vs before using them. We got absolutely hammered with rain on Sunday and again last night. Both times, I had standing water in the low areas and large puddles in the corner of my yard where all the rain water runs to. A couple hours after it stopped, the standing water was completely gone. Granted, the ground is still very wet out there, but not having standing water for long periods after such a heavy rain storm is awesome.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11FZx9TVAfplzOFmeedep0iX4NIc38OgO

https://drive.google.com/open?id=11LafFixik2umyHhbjl2nhDNwje7KHvjd

https://drive.google.com/open?id=10ciHsjn_nmsY42TTIO9weKKpNrdJJkoo

https://drive.google.com/open?id=10hAuuJph-lufJuEn7d6gX7TAAHqHhaLX

https://drive.google.com/open?id=10RhBrgR2ECm5h0YdDtxtVsWfX1xWo5fy


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Speaking of rain, all of the areas I am trying to reseed got pounded with the storms we've gotten. My grass seed is like Waffle House hash browns: smothered and covered. The area out by my fire pit has had a lot of die off. Same with the area right by my fence gate. The only area that seems unfazed is up against my garage, likely due to being somewhat sheltered from the rain.

Near my firepit. I had really thick germination here but not anymore.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10hOufmP0pWx-1JoHPMwuP9Uy517uHemf

Near my fence gate. There is still quite a few baby seedlings, but they are much harder to find now.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10VGl-l3t5TXcDbG6IpuiL0JATypUkod3

Up against my garage still doing well though.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10qcFOCKzRW4Rv53TkM7t27eab3xwDVge


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I haven't actually been able to look at any progress pics side by side, so I spent some time making a few time lapse photos of progress over the last month or so.

Here is near my sidewalk and deck where I previously had Bermuda already growing. You can see where I sprayed a little too heavy with Quinclorac in the last two pics, but also you can see how it's filling in up near the garage.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11nEQ9rL95FElm8RSHGhwrbsv4ty21RUL

This is looking straight out from my back door. Based on the picture it looks like I had some die-off in July before rebounding a bit. Not sure what happened there.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11Ubh9P0wxb_xawZ1PejwxOlVqL4Cyljx

I did two time lapse photos on the left side of my house as this area is clearly struggling the most. The neighbor's trees which hang over into my yard are clearly causing the bermuda to struggle with the amount of shade they are throwing. I intend to do some additional trimming to help get more sun exposure.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11nQQbr0QVhgpUGt1Yw0R1KRP3Z78a5nJ

https://drive.google.com/open?id=11SfEf3eQ4HQoJt5YZwi_wjDHN4Z_su5g


----------

